# cupra r lip on a tt



## TiTYman (Oct 26, 2007)

Does anyone have any pics of a cupra r lip on a MK1 TT? i wanna do it...
Thanks


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: cupra r lip on a tt (TiTYman)*

Search, this was covered a while ago. FYI, it is a lot of work for what ends up being a very subtle look. turbo920 posted about using garage door seal for a lip, and IMO it looks better (and is like $15!) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TXR32 (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: cupra r lip on a tt (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_Search, this was covered a while ago. FYI, it is a lot of work for what ends up being a very subtle look. turbo920 posted about using garage door seal for a lip, and IMO it looks better (and is like $15!) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I agree, it looks great for the little money you put into it.


----------



## EvoJetta (May 21, 2001)

*Re: cupra r lip on a tt (vwglinut)*

It would look waaack! Don't even bother! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## TiTYman (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: cupra r lip on a tt (EvoJetta)*

u mean the home depot lip or the seat lip?


----------



## EvoJetta (May 21, 2001)

*Re: cupra r lip on a tt (TiTYman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TiTYman* »_u mean the home depot lip or the seat lip?

Both! Don't do it dude!


----------



## TiTYman (Oct 26, 2007)

haha... i still wanna see some pics tho i might look good


----------



## roadyTT (Mar 28, 2006)

DMC FTW


----------



## BluHeaven (Jun 7, 2003)

*Re: (TiTYman)*

It actually looks extremely good. We have two TT's in the household and both cars have the cupra R lip.
I don't have any good pictures because when I installed mine I the car was dirty and had winter wheels on.. but here's a fotki that does http://public.fotki.com/BlueTTop/ 
I might take some shots later now that it's in summer mode.


----------



## EvoJetta (May 21, 2001)

*Re: (BluHeaven)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BluHeaven* »_It actually looks extremely good. We have two TT's in the household and both cars have the cupra R lip.
I don't have any good pictures because when I installed mine I the car was dirty and had winter wheels on.. but here's a fotki that does http://public.fotki.com/BlueTTop/ 
I might take some shots later now that it's in summer mode.


LIAR! It does not look good! Don't tell him lies!


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (BluHeaven)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BluHeaven* »_It actually looks extremely good. We have two TT's in the household and both cars have the cupra R lip.
I don't have any good pictures because when I installed mine I the car was dirty and had winter wheels on.. but here's a fotki that does http://public.fotki.com/BlueTTop/ 
I might take some shots later now that it's in summer mode.

That looks clean man, i like http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TiTYman (Oct 26, 2007)

^ lol i do too...


----------



## turbott920 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: (TiTYman)*

The lip I did out of the garage door stuff is still holding strong and people have complimented on it numerous times...the only thing I have done since my post to it was add large washers to the screws I used to make it more rigid. IMO almost just as good as the cupra lip and if I bottom out or rip it off no biggie, it only cost $15 installed.


----------



## BluHeaven (Jun 7, 2003)

*Re: (EvoJetta)*

WTF?









_Quote, originally posted by *EvoJetta* »_

LIAR! It does not look good! Don't tell him lies!


----------



## EvoJetta (May 21, 2001)

*Re: (BluHeaven)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BluHeaven* »_WTF?










Maybe just a little!


----------



## sims159915 (Jan 24, 2005)

I have the garage door seal and it looks awesome...Ive gotten compliments on it and it only cost me $20 including the stainless hardware......It all about how much time and attention to detail you put in to make it look good.


----------



## turbott920 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: (sims159915)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sims159915* »_I have the garage door seal and it looks awesome...Ive gotten compliments on it and it only cost me $20 including the stainless hardware......It all about how much time and attention to detail you put in to make it look good.

pics? I wanna see how you finished the ends. I have a couple ides I have been thinking about trying. I like the way I did it but I was thinking trimming some and making it curve wrap underneath.


----------



## HernTT (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: cupra r lip on a tt (TiTYman)*

Lots of good pics over on the UK TT forum. IIRC they call it the LCR splitter.
Just stay away from the weather strip aisle at Home Depot and you will be okay.


----------



## turbott920 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: cupra r lip on a tt (HernTT)*

Is it a mere coincidence that every time HernTT makes comments then logs out BlueTTop happens to be logged on? Now either they are buddies and sit online together and chime in when they see something they don't like or they are one in the same person. It would be nice if a moderator came in and checked the IP addresses of BlueTTop and HernTT cuz I am willing to bet the addresses are the same.


_Modified by turbott920 at 2:32 PM 5-28-2008_


----------



## HernTT (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: cupra r lip on a tt (traitortt920)*

I'm honored to be part of any group that doesn't like ghetto mods.
Stalker = http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## sims159915 (Jan 24, 2005)

anyway...yes it was the ends that made it look like crap. So what i did was fold them over to make it look as though the splitter was blending into the bumper....the way it would be if it was factory. I have a votex front so i just made the bend start at one of the body lines and blend into the end of the bumper....
sorry I dont have a camera, but if you want to pm me your cell number ill send one with my phone.
BTW Hern.....remember what mommy said...."if you don't have anything nice to say...."
I think a lot o stuff people do to their cars is ghey too....no need to say anything about it, it's their car. Yes I have a part from home depot on my car, but you know what....I would put my car up against any one on this board because it is all done with attention to detail which makes all the difference in the world.
And I have a nice stack of first place trophy's to prove it. 










_Modified by sims159915 at 1:20 PM 5-28-2008_


----------



## turbott920 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: (sims159915)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sims159915* »_
sorry I dont have a camera, but if you want to pm me your cell number ill send one with my phone.
]

Pm sent...I will take the pic from my phone and post it on here too if you don't mind.


----------



## sims159915 (Jan 24, 2005)

ok i just sent a cell phone one....not very good but it will give you an idea. I'll get something better when my GF gets here tonight. She always has a camera on her.


----------



## -TT- (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: (sims159915)*

picture.. picture !


----------



## turbott920 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: (sims159915)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sims159915* »_ok i just sent a cell phone one....not very good but it will give you an idea. I'll get something better when my GF gets here tonight. She always has a camera on her.

Ok, got the pic. It is hard to see so I sent it to my email and it's to small to make it worth posting up but looks alot like my initial thoughts before I did it the way I have it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BluHeaven (Jun 7, 2003)

*Re: (turbott920)*

well I never did get shots today... it's cold and rainy and icky out...
but heres some from the day I installed it


----------



## exboy99 (May 14, 2002)

*finally some pics*

I like this look.


----------



## Mk1AudiTT (Mar 3, 2008)

I have the cupra r lip, pics on audiforums.com under the same screen name. It turns out nicely.


----------



## ttuner (Apr 17, 2003)

*Re: (Mk1AudiTT)*

little hard to see, but here:


----------



## TiTYman (Oct 26, 2007)

i like!


----------



## turbott920 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: (ttuner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ttuner* »_little hard to see, but here:

















Can't remember where, but I saw another TT with these wheels...I remember I didnt like them on that TT but looks extra hot on this one!


----------

